# Indemnités entretiens



## nanou07 (30 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
Au 1er aout 2022,les indemnités vont augmenter.
Avez vous les nouveaux chiffres car lundi je rencontre une maman pour 4journées de 10h?
merci


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Quelqu'un tout récemment a mis un tableau ! pour 10h ce sera 3.94 euros mais vous pouvez toujours demander plus si par exemple les PE fournissent le repas etc ... mais pas moins ! bonne soirée !


----------



## Merlu33 (30 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
Au 1er aout 2022,les indemnités vont augmenter.
Avez vous les nouveaux chiffres car lundi je rencontre une maman pour 4journées de 10h?
merci

Bonsoir
je te conseil d attendre le 1 er Aout pour voir l augmentation Exacte et les arrondis. pour que tu ne te trompes pas.


----------



## nanou07 (30 Juillet 2022)

merci pour vos retours


----------



## Nounousand02 (31 Juillet 2022)

Nanou voici le tableau citer dans les réponses. Je l'avez capturé au cas où


----------



## nanou07 (31 Juillet 2022)

merci nounousand02


----------



## Ariv42 (31 Juillet 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Ariv42 (31 Juillet 2022)

Ce lien me permet d'être à jour 
A voir demain


----------

